

Ascii.io - No nonsense asciicasting for serious hackers - sickill
http://ascii.io/

======
anigbrowl
This is terrible. It needs step controls for the transport. For example, I
didn't see the exact command used to start the 'Nyancat' demo, and the Cap
demo is pretty fast-scrolling. If I can't rewind to catch stuff I miss, then
it severely compromises the value as a teaching tool. As a matter of fact,
lack of proper transport controls is a huge problem for internet video in
general. Solve that and you will be covered with gold.

~~~
sickill
"Seeking" feature is already in development so no worries, you will be able to
rewind. Right now you can pause/resume. As for Nyan Cat demo, it was recorded
with "asciiio -c 'telnet ....'" command which basically doesn't start shell
but immediately runs the command you specified.

~~~
psyho
Add seeking and ability to do voice-over and this will become an extremely
useful tool.

